# Failed Emission inspection-help...



## kpic (Mar 8, 2003)

1993 Maxima GXE (245,000 miles) just failed New Jersey emission inspection
was wondering where I should start looking

Failed for NOx allowed:937 I had: 1268
Other numbers:HC was 20 & CO was 0.08 I easily past both of these.
What does a high NOx usually indicate? I just replaced the plugs and wires (both with NGK) cap\rotor with Nissan parts, I thought I did the Air filte recently but now I am wondering.....all help is appreciated!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

soich. very common problem.
NOx is the most common thing to fail on these cars as well.

easy answer... try cleaning your EGR system, dial back the timing a hair, and go at it again with a cool engine.


----------



## kpic (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks, I'll try that!


----------

